# Better Blanks



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

I've had some problems with an N. E. F. blank pistol and another off-brand blank pistol with .209 primers sometimes "mushrooming" and jamming the guns. I found some primers that are not brass so they are harder. They are the Remington Klean Bore primers. They cost a bit more, about $6.00 or so for 100 but I've yet to have a blank pistol jam with them. I still use the cheaper brass ones for my launchers but not having to worry about jams is worth it to me.


----------



## Hugoflats (Jul 10, 2011)

Buy a GunX and switch back to the cheaper primers. No problems guaranteed.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Hugoflats said:


> Buy a GunX and switch back to the cheaper primers. No problems guaranteed.


Okay, buy a $200 blank pistol so I can save $2.50 or so per 100 blanks. I'm no mathematician but 80 boxes X $2.50 difference per box = $200; 80 X 100 rounds per box = 8,000 rounds. It would take me 10 years at least just to break even since most of the primers I use are the cheap ones in my launchers.


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

I used to think the same way. Join a training group and if you train much you will go through them alot faster then you think. Second there will be other issues with your gun not just primers jamming. Difference is 140 not 200. Lastly find a shop that sells reloading supplies. (Local trap club can help with this) I can buy mine for less then 3.50 per box.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the Remington Kleanbore primers you listed are for listed for black powder and centerfire rifle applications..the Remington STS 209 primers are much better and are used in shotshells...they may be the same size but they are two very different primers

either that or use the Winchester AA 209 shotshell primers or even the CCI 209 primers


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> the Remington Kleanbore primers you listed are for listed for black powder and centerfire rifle applications..the Remington STS 209 primers are much better and are used in shotshells...they may be the same size but they are two very different primers
> 
> either that or use the Winchester AA 209 shotshell primers or even the CCI 209 primers


The Winchester AA primers are the ones I've had problems with mushrooming.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

tim bonnema said:


> I used to think the same way. Join a training group and if you train much you will go through them alot faster then you think. Second there will be other issues with your gun not just primers jamming. Difference is 140 not 200. Lastly find a shop that sells reloading supplies. (Local trap club can help with this) I can buy mine for less then 3.50 per box.


I'm not following you. How is the difference $140, not $200? A GunX primer pistol is $200+ ($209.95 to be exact.) The price of the new gun is the difference I'm talking about. Then take the $2.50 difference in cost per 100 round box of primers between what I'm currently using and the cheaper primers. It would take 8,000 rounds/80 boxes to add up to $200. That said, I'm not buying that a pistol of any brand isn't going to jam when a primer mushrooms and ends up expanding a couple of millimeters backward when it is fired.


----------



## Hugoflats (Jul 10, 2011)

J. Walker said:


> The Winchester AA primers are the ones I've had problems with mushrooming.


Do these mushroom in shotgun shells? If not, could this mean the problem is possibly related to the specific use (and gun)?


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

J. Walker said:


> I'm not following you. How is the difference $140, not $200? A GunX primer pistol is $200+ ($209.95 to be exact.) The price of the new gun is the difference I'm talking about. Then take the $2.50 difference in cost per 100 round box of primers between what I'm currently using and the cheaper primers. It would take 8,000 rounds/80 boxes to add up to $200. That said, I'm not buying that a pistol of any brand isn't going to jam when a primer mushrooms and ends up expanding a couple of millimeters backward when it is fired.


I believe what was meant by the "difference" is after owning a $60.00 pistol or a few a $205. pistol will seem like a better investment. I was to the point in my training that I was going through a pistol a year+ of the cheap ones. Since the GunX has come out I still have the same one. Money well spent in my opinion.

As for jamming- I use CCI primmers and have never had a jam since I bought the GunX.
Joe


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Hugoflats said:


> Do these mushroom in shotgun shells? If not, could this mean the problem is possibly related to the specific use (and gun)?


I've had it happen in two guns of totally different brands, one of which is a New England. I can't tell you why they do it just that they do it about one out of every 10-15 rounds. All I know is that when they do it, they really blow the brass back, almost like either the load itself was too much or just that the brass was too weak. The Klean Bores haven't even come close to doing it.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Desire Dogs said:


> I believe what was meant by the "difference" is after owning a $60.00 pistol or a few a $205. pistol will seem like a better investment. I was to the point in my training that I was going through a pistol a year+ of the cheap ones. Since the GunX has come out I still have the same one. Money well spent in my opinion.
> 
> As for jamming- I use CCI primmers and have never had a jam since I bought the GunX.
> Joe


I have had it happen with CCI primers that a friend had in the training bucket in her New England as well. However, where I buy primers, they only carry Winchester and Remington as far as I know. I've not seen CCI there. As for the difference, again, it doesn't really apply since I already own the guns so the difference really is $200+. Honestly, my cheap pistol, has held up very well and works just fine. The only thing I don't like about it is that it doesn't lock into place once fired. In other words, the chamber can rotate freely and the next firing could hit on a spent hull so I just pull the trigger again, still not worth another $200 to me but to each his own.


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2005)

J. Walker said:


> I've had it happen in two guns of totally different brands, one of which is a New England. I can't tell you why they do it just that they do it about one out of every 10-15 rounds. All I know is that when they do it, they really blow the brass back, almost like either the load itself was too much or just that the brass was too weak. The Klean Bores haven't even come close to doing it.



Now I know why my GunX says "Not Compatible with Winchester 209 Primers". It is also on their web site. 
Hot primer or thin walls. One or both probably. Using CCI's now. I wanted to try W209's thinking they might be louder but think I'll pass.


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

I have shot nothing but win 209's in my Gun X with zero problems??


----------

